# Konfigurationsskript für Netzverbindung



## Raphalon (23. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

an meiner neuen Arbeitsstelle wird nicht direkt ein Proxy, sondern ein Konfigurationsskript verwendet, um den Zugang zum Internet zu erlauben. Auf dieses Skript habe ich natürlich keinen Zugriff.

Nun kann man maven per settings.xml einen Proxy mitgeben, aber wohl nicht ein Skript. Oder doch? Gibt es da Möglichkeiten?

Gruß,

Raphalon


----------



## maki (23. Okt 2012)

Sehe da keine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Raphalon (24. Okt 2012)

Danke! Habe jetzt eben doch die konkreten Daten des Proxy erhalten.


----------

